# screw in bulb holders?



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

can you get standard bulb holders for screw in bulbs? I just want to use the exo UV bulbs instead of strip lights, but cannot find any bulb holders and im not paying out £20 odd quid for an exo terra one lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

maplins mate, and i think Lotus Nut sells them and a few other people on here. Can get them on eBay as well and only cost a few quid.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ES (E27) Porcelain Lampholder > Maplin=


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

ikea, mine cost me £1.99 with a wire, plug and switch already fitted......i just removed the plastic dome that came with it.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

I need to find a local maplins lol, cheers, for that: victory:


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

Web hosting, domain name registration and web services by 1&1 Internet had them mega cheap if the sites working now.

Also, ebay has some nicely priced:2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi, these aren't cheap, but as they can be hung from a chain it makes getting the right hight easy;

Livefood UK Ltd.

Jay


----------



## DaveAnscombe (Apr 20, 2009)

diy and hard wear stroes sell ceramic bulb holders....with out domes


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I can supply a ceramic holder for £3.80 delivered


----------

